# Preventive code guidelines



## kumeena (Jun 23, 2010)

For   Health maintenance visit V70.0 with 993XX how many elements we need on Exam??(Primary care Physician)

Thank U


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jun 25, 2010)

Kumeena,

It's my understanding that the provider can use his/her discretion.  Some influential factors will be age, past medical history, family history, etc.  CPT states that "the comprehensive nature of the preventive medicine services (99381-99397) reflects an age/gender appropriate history/exam and is *not* synonymous w/ the "comprehensive" exam required in E/M mgmt codes 99201-99350. The distinction between an office visit (new v/s established, 99201-99215) versus a preventive exam is that the office visit codes are motivated by a problem oriented complaint.  As a result, the preventive exam isn't driven by the E/M guidelines; however, they are a good guide (i.e. the genitourinary exam). Medicare, on the other hand, does provide a layout of what is expected for the "Welcome to Medicare" exam.

*Physical Examination*

Obtain the following:

•Height, weight, and blood pressure
•Visual acuity screen
•Measurement of body mass index (required effective January 1, 2009)
•*Other factors deemed appropriate based on the individual’s medical and social history and current clinical standards*


----------



## kumeena (Jun 25, 2010)

thak U Rebecca


----------

